# [LaTeX] correct. orthographe et accents [solved]

## synss

voila donc, j'utilise un clavier anglais, j'aime bien latex, et j'ecris parfois en francais. J'utilise (mal) gvim la plupart du temps et son correcteur orthographique ne comprend pas ce que \'ecrire veut dire, ou m\^eme fran\c{c}ais, etc.

Je peux changer d'editeur, mais je voudrais bien avoir une correction orthographique sur les mots avec accent \'ecrits comme \c{c}a... Je crois me souvenir d'un bon freeware allemand pour windows qui faisait ca. http://sourceforge.net/projects/texniccenter/

----------

## Delvin

si tu as kde (ou meme si tu ne l'as pas mais il faut des lib) kile est super bien pour éditer du LateX

----------

## Ezka

As-tu essayé Kile ?

```
 # eix Kile

* app-editors/kile 

     Available versions:  1.8.1-r1 ~1.9 ~1.9.1 1.9.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://kile.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A Latex Editor and TeX shell for kde
```

Des screenshots ici.

Sinon tu as emacs qui-va-bien ou xemacs :

```
* app-xemacs/reftex 

     Available versions:  1.28

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://xemacs.org/

     Description:         Emacs support for LaTeX cross-references, citations..

* app-emacs/auctex 

     Available versions:  11.55 ~11.82 ~11.83

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex

     Description:         AUCTeX is an extensible package that supports writing and formatting TeX files
```

Des screens de auctex pour emacs

Kile est trés bien si tu veux pas passer par emacs, personnellement je ne me sert que d'emacs ... il fait tout ce qu'il faut ...

----------

## sno35

 *synss wrote:*   

> voila donc, j'utilise un clavier anglais, j'aime bien latex, et j'ecris parfois en francais. J'utilise (mal) gvim la plupart du temps et son correcteur orthographique ne comprend pas ce que \'ecrire veut dire, ou m\^eme fran\c{c}ais, etc.
> 
> Je peux changer d'editeur, mais je voudrais bien avoir une correction orthographique sur les mots avec accent \'ecrits comme \c{c}a... Je crois me souvenir d'un bon freeware allemand pour windows qui faisait ca. http://sourceforge.net/projects/texniccenter/

 

pour faire des accents avec (g)vim : Ctrl-K

Ctrl-K , C -> Ç

Ctrl-K ' E -> É

Ctrl-K ! A -> À

:help digraph

Hth

----------

## antoine_

Kile a l'air sympa. Seulement j'utilise Gnome et je n'ai pas envie de devoir charger les librairies de KDE.

Du coup j'ai regardé sur la liste de paquets de Gentoo, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. 

Est-ce que vous connaissez des éditeurs LaTeX pour Gnome, ou bien indépendants de l'interface graphique ?

----------

## synss

@sno35 merci, je n'ai rien contre emacs, en fait j'ai debute ma vie d'unixien avec xemacs, apres nedit et maintenant vim. En fait tout ce qui m'interresse vmt, c'est les couleurs pour la programmation et l'indentation automatique alors tout le reste me depasse largement...

Merci aux autres pour les conseils.

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour éditer du LaTeX, LA solution ne se résume pas seulement à Emacs mais à :

Emacs + AUC TeX

C'est, je suis convaincu, la meilleure solution en terme de productivité.

Pour te familiariser avec Emacs tu as un tutorial à l'intérieur d'Emacs (Help/Emacs tutorial (Choose Language)... et tu tapes fr) qui existe en français et qui est très bien foutu. Après deux bonnes heures tu comprendras ce qu'est un bon (Que dis-je ? Excellent !) éditeur de texte. Il te faudra ensuite te forcer à l'utiliser pour digérer les raccourcis clavier qui, a priori, ne ressemble à rien que tu connais... à moins que tu utilises intensivement ton terminal ! En effet les commandes d'Emacs fonctionnent dans les terminaux (et ses émulations graphiques).  :Wink: 

Ensuite tu peux passer à AUC TeX pour ta bureautique de qualité professionnelle en un temps de production record (une fois que tu as les bases de LaTeX, tu gagnes un temps fou sur tout les documents qui excèdent quelques pages). Je te donne par avance les trois commandes essentielles dans AUC TeX :

1) C-c C-s pour insérer une section (ou subsection ou ...)

2) C-c C-e pour insérer un environnement (itemize ou enumerate ou ...)

3) C-c C-c pour compiler (ou voir le résultat si le .tex vient d'être compilé)

Tu vas en découvrir des tas d'autres par toi même.

Un peu de courrage : le jeu en vaut la chandelle (des centaines d'heures de travail économisées dans ta vie et des documents de bien meilleures qualité).

Remarque 1 : J'utilise la notation Emacs : C-c = Ctrl + C 

Remarque 2 : La version CVS d'Emacs présentent quelques améliorations notables, notamment le support de l'unicode et une belle interface en GTK.

Remarque 3 : Tu peux utiliser sans soucis les lettres accentuées si tu mets dans le préambule de ton document :

```
\usepackage[francais]{babel}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
```

Remarque 4 : La correction orthographique avec aspell s'intègre parfaitement dans Emacs en mettant la ligne suivante dans ton .emacs :

```
(setq-default ispell-program-name "aspell")
```

Tu peux choisir le dictionnaire de ton choix dans le menu Tools/Spell Checking et lancer la correction orthographique avec :

```
M-X ispell
```

Mieux, tu peux avoir la correction orthographique live en mettant dans ton .emacs :

```
(add-hook 'LaTeX-mode-hook 'flyspell-mode)

(setq flyspell-sort-corrections nil)
```

Remarque 5 : Bien utiles toutes ces remarques, non ?

EDIT : Juste pour le plaisir d'en rajouter encore, je précise que AUC TeX est dans Portage et s'installe donc d'un simple :

```
emerge auctex
```

----------

## synss

@Magic Banana, OK, OK... n'en jetez plus...

J'ai les bases de LaTeX.

Et puis j'utilise le temrinal assez volontier.

 *Quote:*   

> 1) C-c C-s pour insérer une section (ou subsection ou ...)
> 
> 2) C-c C-e pour insérer un environnement (itemize ou enumerate ou ...)
> 
> 3) C-c C-c pour compiler (ou voir le résultat si le .tex vient d'être compilé)

 Les raccourcit, c pas fait pour moi, mm ici je tape le BBCode...

 *Quote:*   

> Remarque 3 : Tu peux utiliser sans soucis les lettres accentuées si tu mets dans le préambule de ton document :
> 
> ```
> \usepackage[francais]{babel}
> 
> ...

 

ben non, il est la le soucis : QWERTY, j'ecris tres rarement en francais et les numero sur la ligne du haut accessible seulement avec shift.... c'est pas pour moi. En plus le Q a la place du A...  :Razz:   Mais je viens de trouver Edit>Keymap>accents dans gvim qui me permet de mettre

'e pour é

`e pour è

etc...

ca resoud une partie de mon probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Remarque 4 : La correction orthographique avec aspell s'intègre parfaitement dans Emacs en mettant la ligne suivante dans ton .emacs :
> 
> ```
> (setq-default ispell-program-name "aspell")
> ```
> ...

 

c'est la meme dans vim, il ne voudra toujours pas comprendre que l'\'et\'e, est un mot bien francais qui indique une saison chaude...

Merci quand meme, mais si ca tourne au troll "emac vs vi" je demissionne de ce thread, et puis moi, tant que j'ai mes couleurs et l'autoindent, je suis content.

Je veux bien un autre editeur pour X (je garde vi pour le terminal) mais pas un autre truc difficile a apprendre. Dommage pour kile, j'utilise (ni gnome, ni kde, alors pas la peine de repartir la dessus) gtk2, mais c'est qqc comme ca que je cherche...

----------

## synss

Voila autre chose, je peux maintenant ecrire avec accents directement, mais latex bug quand il voit des accents circonflexes

```
\documentclass[a5paper,12pt,dvips]{book}

%\usepackage[pdftex]{geometry}

\usepackage[french, english]{babel}

%\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\begin{document}

été et étangs

âgés et gâteux

\end{document}
```

reponse:

```
! LaTeX Error: Command \textcent unavailable in encoding OT1.

See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.

Type  H <return>  for immediate help.

 ...                                              

                                                  

l.9 â

      gés et gâteux

```

La seule difference qd T1enc n'est pas commente, c'est 

```
! LaTeX Error: Command \textcent unavailable in encoding T1
```

Et si je "run", tous les accents sont remplaces par "A-tilde-copyright" etc. en pdf comme en dvi.

probleme de locale? (j'ai un ordi configure pour l'en_US et la prise en compte du japonais/CJK) mais quand je cat test.tex les accents apparaissent a la console.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> probleme de locale? (j'ai un ordi configure pour l'en_US et la prise en compte du japonais/CJK) mais quand je cat test.tex les accents apparaissent a la console.

 

en_US.utf8 ?

Si c'est ça essais : 

```
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
```

Au lieux de latin1.

----------

## synss

@GentooUser@Clubic

oui, merci beaucoup !!! tout fonctionne bien maintenant.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne cherchais pas à troller "emacs vs. vi" (je n'ai même pas mentionné vi). Simplement je te ventais les mérites de AUC TeX vu que tu semblais considérer différents environnements d'édition en LaTeX et que AUC TeX est, de mon point de vue, le meilleur... si l'on veut accélérer les choses à l'aide de raccourcis clavier.

Cependant tu écris (avec des "raccourcis de langage" immonde que l'on appelle style SMS  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  ) :

 *synss wrote:*   

> Les raccourcit, c pas fait pour moi, mm ici je tape le BBCode...

 

Et là j'aimerais bien entendre tes arguments ! Car le gain en temps est considérable. Par exemple avec C-c C-e it [TAB] [ENTER] tu obtiens (avec le curseur placé là où ça va bien) :

```
\begin{itemize}

\item 

\end{itemize}
```

Et surtout tu es assuré qu'il ne traîne pas une bête faute de frappe.

Pour d'éventuel problème de mémorisation des raccourcis, je tiens à t'assurer que rien que les trois que je t'ai donné sont suffisant pour accélérer notablement le travail.

----------

## Temet

C'est qu'il va finir par me faire installer Emacs celui là!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu m'encourrages à continuer ma propagande pro-emacs !  :Razz: 

Sais-tu, par exemple, qu'en sachant utiliser tes terminaux (ou eurs émulations graphiques) tu sais déjà utiliser les principales commandes d'Emacs (ou le contraire). Par exemple :

C-A pour aller au début de la ligne

C-E pour aller à la fin de la ligne

M-[backspace] pour supprimer le dernier mot

M-D pour supprimer le mot suivant

C-R pour rechercher en arrière (dans l'historique pour bash)

M-B pour reculer d'un mot

etc.

Bref, apprendre à utiliser de façon efficace tes terminaux est synonyme d'apprendre les commandes essentielles d'Emacs ! Voilà un apprentissage qu'il est utile !  :Razz: 

Et puis, sais-tu qu'Emacs sait écrire avec différentes grosseures de texte (avec X). Résultat, avec AUC TeX, bien qu'ils soient tous de la même couleur (couleur banane !  :Very Happy:  ), les titres de chapitres sautent plus aux yeux que les titres de sections qui, eux-même, sautent plus aux yeux que les titres de sous-section, etc.

Dis moi, Temet, le "emerge auctex" est en cours ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Dis moi, Temet, le "emerge auctex" est en cours ? 

 Mais lequel ???

```
emerge -vp auctex

!!! The short ebuild name "auctex" is ambiguous.  Please specify

!!! one of the following fully-qualified ebuild names instead:

    app-emacs/auctex

    app-xemacs/auctex
```

À croire que même portage s'emmêle les pinceaux avec emacs ...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Arf ! Personellement j'ai du Emacs. Mais je n'ai jamais essayé Xemacs. D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pourrait me dire les avanages de l'un ou de l'autre, je suis intéressé.

Par ma faute, ce thread vire complètement au OFF. Je demande ta clémence ô yoyo ! (ça sonne bien oyoyo je trouve...)

----------

## Temet

Bah non, là je peux pas, mais quand j'aurai le temps ... mais mon petit doigt me dit à l'instant que le nombre de dépendances potentielles me freine déjà dans mon élan  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je vais, au contraire, te faire prendre encore de la vitesse !  :Very Happy: 

Emacs (même en cvs) et AUC TeX n'ont besoin de rien que tu n'ai déjà sur ton ordinateur (à moins bien sur que tu t'amuses à avoir le flag gtk dans ta variable USE sans vouloir gtk) :

```
>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.3

spell?

      ( ||

            ( app-text/ispell app-text/aspell )

       )

X?

      ( ||

            (

                  ( x11-libs/libXmu x11-libs/libXpm x11-libs/libXt x11-misc/xbitmaps ||

                        ( media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi )

                   )

             virtual/x11 )

       )

X?

      ( gif?

            ( >=media-libs/giflib-4.1.0.1b )

       jpeg?

            ( >=media-libs/jpeg-6b )

       tiff?

            ( >=media-libs/tiff-3.5.7 )

       png?

            ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.5 )

       gtk?

            ( =x11-libs/gtk+-2* )

       !gtk?

            ( Xaw3d?

                  ( x11-libs/Xaw3d )

             )

       )

sys-libs/zlib

>=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51_rc1

dev-util/cvs 
```

```
preview-latex?

      ( !dev-tex/preview-latex app-text/dvipng )

virtual/emacs

virtual/tetex

>=sys-apps/texinfo-4.2-r5

sys-devel/automake

sys-devel/autoconf

sys-devel/libtool 
```

----------

## synss

@Magic Banana, ah non, j'ecris pas en langage sms, et d'abord, j'ai jms eu de portable, et les abbreviations comme mm pour meme ou pe pour peut etre ou pr pour pour, etc. n'ont pas attenduent le portable pr exister. Juste le c pour c'est, ms la, c'est la faute de mes copines.

Et j'ai mentionne que j'utilisais vim au debut alors me faire la pub pour emacs, c'est lourd... tres lourd. Mais bon, vu que tu n'as pas compris le pb ds le post original... et faire control-lettre control-lettre ca me force a penser a ce que je vais faire alors que mettre un q pour que, pas besoin de reflechir... le langage sms aussi c'est trop complique pour mon petit cerveau d'ailleurs. Enlever des lettres, ca va, mais les changer... c'est ma limite.

Enfin merci a ceux qui ont resolus mon probleme en mettant les accents dans vim et pour l'utf8.

----------

